# Bossy Persian



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

You can use the tuna to your advantage. Take a few pieces and sit down if it wants it he must be on your lap. When he puffs up like that get your pieces and lure him on your lap. I use tuna for training of my cat he does all kinds of things for it. Cats are much harder to train then a dog but it can be done with a whole lot of patience. Think of what you want and break it down into small bits.

One follow you to the couch reward two jump up next to you reward. Lure him on to your lap reward. Have another piece in your hand and pet him with your other hand while making him wait for the treat not long cats are not known for patience. So you have to be thinking ahead and reward promptly. But remember just like some dogs and people not all cats are social. My cat like to sit next to me but not on me. he is long haired so I think sometimes it just too warm. Sometime they just do the opposite of what ever you try lol.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks  Yeah I understand about cats being hard to train. I have had both cats and dogs since childhood. 

You gave me better tips. I was doing it wrong......I held treat and tried to get him on lap in one go. I didn't think of breaking it into smaller steps to lure him. This will help me a lot.


----------

